# Possible new forum section?



## Chris Judah (Oct 27, 2002)

What about a general development of gba images, hacking, or translation of them?  That would be pretty neat...  I don't get to talk to much people who do that, if any of you guys do...

- Chris Judah


----------



## KevinsInsanity (Oct 27, 2002)

Dude, I so need to talk about translation patches.  I have done two, and I want more.  Unfortunately, I am just starting to explore for site of this nature so I will be of little help right now.


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 27, 2002)

Nice idea...


----------



## Alexander (Oct 27, 2002)

it was already planned to screen and translate some easy game...

an example could be winning eleven.
It has no japanese in gameplay, only a bunch of menu, but we need some japanese in this forum


----------



## El Diablo (Oct 27, 2002)

I really need NEEED -  ENG PTCG 2


----------



## Chris Judah (Oct 27, 2002)

Sounds like you guys are digging the idea.  Now, if was a reality...  I work on a few projects, and I actually just hack games for their info more than really work on translating them...  But my possible projects are Metalgun Slinger (evil text routine >=(); Yu-Gi-Oh! 5, 6, and 7; Black Matrix Zero (lz compression on the script); and possibly chobits...  For gbc I'm doing Yu-Gi-Oh! 4, which is almost complete =).

- Chris Judah


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

when will u release these patches?

the black matrix zero text has be cracked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so you can use the program they use to translate it yourself now


----------



## KiVan (Oct 28, 2002)

ok this is a good suggestion.. the forum is there


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

hey kivan who is your host? can you give me there home web site & most important is it free


----------



## KiVan (Oct 28, 2002)

it's not free...


----------



## Pepsi-Man (Oct 28, 2002)

well i guess i can spend the cash.......do you mind if you give me the site for it?


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

true but if you posted stuff about how to hack games does that not make this site illegal huh, better not cause we dont want the site shut do we!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

this site is practically illegal already. even though theres a little loop hole that doesnt make it illegal cuz of that disclaimer


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 28, 2002)

The only slightly illegal part is the links direct to the roms, and the disclamer is all that stops that being completely illegal.
Unfortunately it wont stop the threat of legal action from happening, and nintendo have the money to close the site down, as I'm sure Kivan cant afford to fight any action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm hoping if that happens the forum will remain, or membership will go private, with only trusted members getting access.  It's the rom links that will be threatened.
Their first threat wil be to the Host of the site!

Good idea on the developer/translation forum though!


----------



## neocat (Oct 28, 2002)

Let's hope that never happens.
Let's all pray for dgemu...R.I.P.


----------

